# how fat is your Rat!



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

I got to thinking about the size of rats after posting a piccy of one of my males on another thred and wondered how much he weighed so today out came the scales and weighed a few rats.
weighed one girl who i am growing on for winter babys and she is only 280gms
another one that i have bred from is 400 gms 
and then weighed anakin my largest male rat 









..............680 gms...

so get your scales out and lets see what you got : victory:
(piccys a must where possible as well please):flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

told you he was HUGE!


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

I have some bigguns i guess...

Merlyn, whos a little over a KG...

















Linde, a little bigger than Merlyn...and longer bodied, not as tubby.
















Linde`s brothers..Till, the satin, is around 870g, his neutered brother a little bigger and heavier..









General Martok(yes i am a star trek fan!) whos 36 months....and 860g still, and daddy to the above. bit patchy coated in his old age, but otherwise perfectly healthy.









Then we have Mr Zucker bloogooti...who well...is a zucker rat lol.








hes over 700g but slowly losing weight now hes here.

All related and from the same breeder, so not surprisingly theyre around the same size.

Then....
Delilah...who is male...Hes just under 800g.









Have a few other larger men, will find photos later..


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

:no1: i want your rats..

:flrt:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

I forgot Valhalla, i love his big fat wedge head, hes a curly chunky monkey.









And Bebe Yakamo....i havent weighed him yet, but hes a really really nice size.









Im not keen on small rats....i like my bucks....Buck sized lol!


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

this chico he wighs in at 860


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

FLIP me people..
they are bigger than yours kelly... thats just crazy! CRAZY! lol

Bebe Yakamo
is my fav!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

My biggest buck is Dmitri, BE RB siamese buck who is just under a kilo now, but he's not one of my breeding bucks (he's one of Connie's pet bucks). My breeding bucks range from 700g to 800g mostly (not fat - can't do with fatties and they struggle to breed). My rescue boys range from 475g (Farley) to 650g. My does range from 350g to 600g depending on age and line, with rescues being at the bottom end.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

My biggest buck is Finn, he's 960g. Or he was last time I weighed him, but he's been on a diet. I'd say he's "big boned" but even the biggest boned rat shouldn't be that heavy :lol2:










Sixx was pretty close too (I'd say between 850 and 900g), but he's lost some since the SDAV...










I didn't breed either of them, but Finn made me some lovely babies last August (before he grew to gargantuan preportions).


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

What an awesome thread :flrt:
More pics people, please?


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

Our largest doe (who is ENORMOUS for a doe) is Snippet, who weighs in at 710g. All our other girls are of a far more normal weight for does. We weigh ours fairly regularly to keep an eye on them.


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't keep rats but these are all gorgeous!!


----------



## angela__k__84 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm in the same boat. I've been wanting rats for...ever, really.
These pics just make me what them more - gorgeous ratties. They all look so cheeky :flrt:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I haven't weighed any of my rats in ages, I only wiegh them if they dont' look right, but my biggest was 680grms.
He'd recently lost a bit of weight that's why I weighed him. I could just 'tell' he'd lost weight and weighed him because of that.

I try to keep my rats a 'sensible' weight.
'Fat' rats are not my bag. I love 'big' rats but cant' stand to see them fat.

So I think a 'big' rat at almost a kilo is fine but when it's all rolls of fat then I wouldn't be happy.
I know about the 'fat gene' that is out there and those can't really be put in the same group as 'fat, overfed, lazy' rats.

I'll go weigh 'Gooti Boy' I think he's my biggest just now.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Saxon, indeed i agree, having owned 2 Zuckers so far, is massively different than a standard fat rat.

I like rats that feel solid and muscly, not blobby lol!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, my kilo fatty isn't breeding material. I did have a 950g solid muscle black buck a while ago, I never got to use him sadly as he choked and died. 

My best breeding buck is an agouti off Ann Storey called Ptolly who is about 700g and is solid and typey. He won BIS at Leeds in September last year and I think he's amazing (that's not me bragging cos I didn't make him lol). He is Snippet's dad, who is pictured above in Horatio's post. Her size comes from further back in the line though. :lol2:


----------



## BigA (Mar 19, 2009)

My anaconda has wanted a rat for a while now, I told him to wait until he gets a little bigger. Only joking, some lovely looking rats u guys have got.:lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

There's always one isn't there lol.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 16, 2009)

:flrt:at Ptolly


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Awww Porter says hello to his daddy...:flrt:


----------



## Corvidae (Jun 23, 2009)

Billie weighs around 700g, he probably has weighed a bit more but since his brother died he obviously gets a lot less food.
He looks a bit grumpy in this pic, he'd just woken up :flrt:


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i dont have fat bucks but i have some muscular ones, i have a few fat girls though i have a girl weighing 670g she is older now poss weighs around 600 now though.

will pop some pictures of some big rats later.


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

my rat fatty wasnt as big as that :gasp::flrt:


----------

